# Huffy radio bike



## buck hughes (Sep 4, 2017)

this is all I have for a radio bike-WOW!!!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a rare one though, being a 1958 model it is a very late bike. I wish you luck in your endeavor!


----------

